# William Gouge on the punishment due to sin



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 2, 2022)

Q. What is the punishment due to sin?

A. The curse of God: which causeth all miseries in this life, in the end death and eternal torment in hell.

Q. Is any man able to free himself out of this misery?

A. No: for by nature we are all dead in sin: and so no more able to help our selves than dead men.

For the reference, see:









William Gouge on the punishment due to sin


Q. What is the punishment due to sin? A. The curse of God: which causeth all miseries in this life, in the end death and eternal torment in hell. Q. Is any man able to free himself out of this mise…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------

